# Weekly competition 2011-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F R' F R U2 F' U2
*2. *R U' R2 U2 F R' U F2 R
*3. *U2 F U' F2 U F2 R2 U'
*4. *U R F2 R U' F U' F R'
*5. *F' U R' F' U2 R F R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' R2 B2 D' B L2 D' B' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' B D2 L' F U
*2. *U B F2 U2 R2 B R2 F D' L2 D2 R' F D' L' U' R D2
*3. *D U' L' B L R F D' R' B L' R' U L2 B D U
*4. *L D F2 L' R' U F U' L2 B F' D L B' F2 U' F'
*5. *L U' R' B F U' L' F' D2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 L' R2 F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B' Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 U L2 Fw' F' U' Fw' L Uw U2 R2 D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' D L' F L' F U F' Rw2 U Rw' Uw' L2 R2 F2 U Rw2 B2 F2
*2. *B2 U2 Rw' B U2 F' U B' L2 D' L Rw2 Fw U' Rw' F2 D Rw B L D2 Uw R2 Uw2 U R D' Uw' U L B2 D2 U2 F2 Rw Fw' U' R2 B2 F'
*3. *L U Rw2 R' Uw U' Fw2 L' Fw2 D2 R U2 R2 D' U R Fw2 Rw Uw' B' Fw F2 Uw' U2 Rw Uw' Fw F Rw' B' F' Rw2 B2 F' U B' Fw' Rw2 U B
*4. *D2 L2 R B D U' L D' Rw2 B2 Fw Rw D Rw' R2 D' Uw' R2 U' Rw2 B' Rw2 R D' Uw2 Rw U' L2 F U B2 L' F' D L B Uw R2 U B'
*5. *D' Rw' Fw F2 R2 B' Fw' D2 R2 U2 Rw D' U2 Fw' L Rw U' B D Uw F' R Uw B D B2 D B2 L D L U2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw U R' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Bw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 F D2 B Dw' U2 R2 Dw' B' Dw' Rw' D2 Bw' Rw2 D' Dw' U' B' L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw' U2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' F' Rw' R2 B2 U F U Lw' Dw Uw Fw2 D2 Dw Uw2 R' B Fw L Lw2 D2 L2 U B2 Dw Lw' F2 D' B Lw'
*2. *Lw2 R' Dw2 Lw2 U F U Bw2 F L2 B Uw2 R2 U L' B' U B' Lw' Fw U2 Bw' F Uw' U2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' B2 L' Fw F' L2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 Lw F' Uw2 L2 R U2 B' F' R' F2 D2 Rw' Dw' Rw' Fw2 Rw D' B
*3. *U' Rw' Uw' Rw R2 D Fw Rw2 Fw U Rw' B2 F' Uw Bw2 U L' Lw' Bw' Lw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw U' Bw Dw' U' Bw Rw2 Uw U2 F' L2 Fw' U L Bw' D2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Lw' D' Fw' R Dw2 Fw L' Dw2 L Lw2 Bw2 Lw' F2 D' F
*4. *Dw' Rw' B' D2 Bw Fw D F Rw Fw Lw2 Dw2 U' Lw2 R' Fw2 L' Fw R2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 R' D2 Rw' D' Bw R' Bw2 Lw2 U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Bw' D2 F' Dw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 U2 B2 Bw Uw Rw2 Uw' U2 B Fw D' Dw U Fw2 Lw2 Rw R Uw2 Lw2 Rw
*5. *Fw2 L Dw2 R B' Fw L' U2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 L' D2 B2 L' D Uw' B2 Fw' F2 Dw Rw Fw' F' Uw' Lw' R2 U L' F2 Rw B' Bw' F2 D' F2 L' Lw2 D Lw2 Fw F R2 B2 Rw2 B D Fw' Dw Bw D Dw2 B' Fw' Dw' Uw Bw' F2 Uw' L

*6x6x6*
*1. *F 2L' U2 3F 2R2 2B' D2 2D' L2 3R' F2 2D2 2L2 B2 F2 3U F2 3R' 2D 2B2 F' D' 3U' U' R U' L B F 3U' 2B 2D 2B 3F 2U F' 2D 3U2 2U' U 2L2 2R R' 2D2 2L' 2D L2 2D2 2U2 B L 2F' U 2F R2 B 2F' R' 2U2 2R D2 3U' 2F F2 2L2 2B2 3R' D2 2D' 2U' U 2F L2 2R R2 D' F' R2 B2 2F2
*2. *2D2 3R2 R B' 3R2 B 3F2 F L 2L2 3R' R' 2F F2 U' B' R 2D 2U2 2B' 2D' 3U' 2L' B' 2U' B 2B2 D 2D2 3F' U 2B' 2F' D L2 D 2U' L' 2U2 B 3F 3R2 F2 D2 U 2F2 L 2B L2 2R B2 2B2 D' 3R' R F' D2 3F 2U' U2 L' 2L' 2R D' 2D 2F 2D2 3U U2 2L2 D2 3F2 2F F 2D' 2U' 2L' 2R 2B2 R'
*3. *D' U 3R' U' B2 3U 2U 3F' 3U' 3F' 2R' 2F 3R' R F' 2L' U' B2 2B2 3F 2U' R B L B' 2F 2D2 L' 2L R' 2F' F' 3R 3F2 3R2 2D2 B D' 2D2 2U 3R2 U 3F 2F' D' B L B' 2F' 2D2 3U2 2L2 2U2 2L' 3U' L2 2U B 2L2 2B 3F' 3R2 U B' L F' L' D' 3U 2B' 2F 2L' 2U U' B' 3F R 2B' F2 R'
*4. *L' 3F' L 2F' 3U' R B2 2F' F2 3R 3U' 2U2 R 2B2 3U 2B' 3F2 F2 D2 3F' 2D 3R2 R' 2B F2 2D B U 3F' 2L' D 2D' 3U' 2U U R' 3U' L' B' 2L F2 U 2R D 3U F' 2U 2F2 2L 2R R B L' 3U B2 U2 B 3F' 3R2 3F2 3R2 2B' 2D U F2 2D' L' 2R2 2D' 2U 2F' D' 2B' R' B2 F 2R 3U2 U' 2R2
*5. *2D2 2B' 2L2 3U' B' 2F2 F' 2D' R2 F' 2R 3F' 3R 2F2 F2 D 2B U F R 2F 3U' 2U B' F' 2R F' 2L 2B' 2U 2B F' D' 2D' 3U' U 2B' 3F F' 2U' F2 2L2 3R R2 2U' 2F' 2L' R' 2B 2U2 3F 3U L2 B 2F' U2 3F2 2U 2B 3F' F' U2 2B2 F2 2R' 2B 3F 2F F 2L R2 2D U L2 R2 F 3U2 2F' 3U2 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *L B R 2B2 3U' 2F2 L 2L2 3F 2L 2R2 R' 3B' 3U2 2U F 2D U' 3B 2D2 2F' 2L' 2D2 3R D' 2U2 R 2B' F2 3D 2U F' 2U' U L' B2 3F2 2F2 2U2 B L' R' 2B2 2R U' B2 2D' 3D2 3U2 U' L' 2L R2 2F' 2D' 3D B 2L2 3R' F' 3D B2 3F R2 D' 2F D F2 3U2 L R' 3F 3D R 2F' F2 U2 2R' B' 3L 2R2 R' F D2 B2 3B' 2F' 2D' 2B F' R' 3B 3R 3F F' U2 L2 R 2U' F
*2. *U' L R2 D 3B' 2L' B' F 3U2 B' 2U' 2L2 R2 2B2 F2 2L' B2 2D B2 3B2 F2 D' B2 3L2 U2 2F 2L 3R 2U2 U 2L2 F2 3R2 2B 2F' 2U 3B2 2U' 2F 3L2 2B' 3D' L 2L 3L2 3R 2R R2 3D' U2 2B' 3L 3U2 B' F 2R' D U2 2F 3L' 2D' 3U2 3R' 3B2 2F2 F' 2R2 2B' 3B D' 2L B' 3R2 2D' 3D' 2L2 3B' 3D2 2L U 3B 2D2 2U 2F' R' F' L2 2F 3L 2R D' 3R2 2R B F 3L2 3D' 2L R2 2B
*3. *3L2 3D' R B 2B2 3B' 2D 2R F2 2D2 2U2 L 2D B 2L' B' 3R2 2U2 3B' R' 2B2 2F' D2 2D' 3U2 2U' U' B 2L2 3R 2U' F' 3D2 2R2 D' 3U 3B' 2F' R' F R 2D' 3B 3R' F 3L 3B2 2R2 R' 3U' R2 2B2 F' L 2D2 3F' 2L 3L2 R' B 2F 3R2 B' 3B' 2D2 L' 2L 3R' R' D F2 R 3D' 2B 3B' 2F U 3B2 3F' 2F2 F2 U 3F L' 2B' F' 3D2 F2 U' 3F' 3R D U 3L2 R' B 2D 2U B 2R
*4. *R2 B' 2B2 3B' 3F 2F F 3L' 2R2 2D2 2R 3U2 R 2D' 2U 3F2 L2 3U' B2 D 2D2 2B F' U 2F2 3R' 3D' 2L' 2U' L' 3U 2L2 3B2 2D 3D2 2U2 3F D' 2R 2U2 B 2L' 3L' B2 3R 2B2 3B' 3F L' 3R' 2B' 3R' B 2B2 3R F2 D2 3D' 3U 3F2 R' B 2B 3U R2 2U2 F2 3D2 3U2 R D 3B2 L 3B L F' U 2F' 3D 2L' 2R' R 2U 3R' 2R' D2 3F' F' 3U' 3F 2L D2 2D2 2U' F' U 3R' D 3R 2F
*5. *R' 2B2 3D2 2L2 B 2D' 3U' 3R' 2R' 3F' L' D2 L' 3R' F2 L' B2 2B' 3F 2F 3U' 3F2 2F' 3D 3L2 2U2 L' 2F2 D' 2D' 2B' 2R' 3B2 R 3D' 2B 2D 3D' 3U 2B' D 3R2 2U 3B2 R 2F' 2D' 3B2 D 3D' U2 3R' 3B2 3F' 2F2 2R2 3F F 2L 2D2 2R 3F' 2F2 F' D 3R R2 3B' L2 3L' 3D 2F F D2 2D' 2U' L 2U 3B' 3F D 3B' 2U' U2 L2 2L 2R 2F 3R B2 2F 2D2 3U' 3B2 3F' R 3U2 L' D2 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R2 U' R2 F R' F R
*2. *R' U R2 U' F R' U F'
*3. *F' R' F2 R U R2 F2 U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 R' D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 R' U' R' B U F2 D' F R'
*2. *D' L2 F D L2 R' B2 R' D2 U B L' B2 R' F' L B'
*3. *R2 D' F R B R2 F D F U2 R D2 F' L' B D B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U B U L' Rw B2 Fw' F D2 B' D2 Rw' D2 F Uw R F L2 Rw2 Uw F Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Rw' B D Uw Rw' R2 B2 F2 R U B' F' L' Uw2
*2. *U2 L2 U L Rw2 B L R' B D F' D2 L' F' L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw D F2 R2 F2 U L' Uw' U2 Rw' R' F2 D2 Uw' Fw D2 Fw' F2 L2 Fw2
*3. *L2 Fw D2 F2 D' L2 Rw' D' L' R' D Fw D' B' Fw2 U' Fw U2 B' Uw' L Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw L2 B' L2 B2 Uw' Rw' D' B' L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L' R Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' B F D Dw' B2 Bw F2 D' Bw Uw2 U' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw R D Lw' Uw' B2 Uw Lw' Fw D' Dw' Uw Bw' R2 Bw' L R' F2 Dw' B' Rw2 F Uw' Fw F2 Lw U' Lw Uw Lw2 R Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Rw2 Uw R' U' Lw
*2. *L R Uw R2 Fw Uw' R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 B' L' Bw' Lw U2 Bw F2 Rw' B' Lw Dw2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 Lw' U' F' Uw Lw D' B' Fw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Rw' F' Uw' Lw2 Rw' U Bw' Dw2 U' Fw' D U2 L2 F2 Dw' F2 D' Uw U2 B2 D Dw Uw2
*3. *B Rw' R2 Dw Bw2 Fw' Lw Dw' Uw B' Dw L2 Rw' D2 Lw' Uw R D2 Dw Uw' Fw2 L Dw R' Bw R2 D Bw2 L' Lw Uw F' D Bw D Dw F' D' Dw2 L' Uw' L' Uw' F L Dw2 Bw' Uw B2 Fw2 L2 F Rw2 D' U F2 L B2 U Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3R' D' 3U' 2R2 B' 2D 3U' 2F' L2 2R 2F2 2D' 3F2 L' 2L' 3F 2L' D' B2 F 3U 2U B 2L' R B2 D2 U 3R2 2R U 2R2 2D 3F' 3U' 3R' 3F' D L 3F2 2F' 2R2 B2 3F2 D' 2D2 2R 2F2 L' 2L' 3U' U' 2B2 3F2 R 2F D' 3F 2D' 2B' U L 2R R2 2B2 2L2 3R D B2 3R B 3U' R' B2 2U B 2L 2B2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B' 2L2 2B L' 2L 2R2 2B 3B' U2 2B2 2D2 3R 3B2 3F2 2F' L U' 3L2 B' 2U 2B2 L 2L 3D2 3U B R' D' 3D 3R2 2R' 3B 2U' 3B2 3R2 R2 3F2 2R2 3B2 U' 2R' U' 2B 2F' 3L 2D2 3D 3B2 L 3R2 2U2 2B' 2D' U 2F F 3D' 3L R2 2U' 2B' R' 2F' L 3R U2 B 3F 2L 2R 2D2 3L U2 3L' B 3B2 3F U2 F2 L' R B' 2B 3U2 L 3L U2 R' 2B L' 3F' 3L2 B' F2 L' 3L2 2R D2 U' 2B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' F D' F L F R F2 D' F L' R D L D F' U2
*2. *U' B2 D R F' R U' F' L' F R' D' L U' B2 R F2 R2
*3. *D2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D B D2 B' U' F2 L' F' U' R2 F2 D L'
*4. *U F D2 R2 F R B2 L U2 B D B L R B' D2 L U
*5. *D B L' U L B R' B2 L2 D B F' D2 L D' B' F
*6. *B' R2 D R2 U' B F' U2 L B L D U R2 D' B2 L R'
*7. *D L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L U R2 B R2 D2 L2 D' R'
*8. *B' D2 L' U' F' D B' D L2 R' F2 R' D F R2 F2 R2 D
*9. *R' U F' R2 U' R' D' U F' U' F R2 U2 B' F' L2 B2 U
*10. *L' U2 F2 U R' B' F L B' R F2 D2 L U R2 U L2 F'
*11. *F2 L D' U' R' B2 D' B2 D2 U' B' F' U R B L2 R U2
*12. *F' L U' F L' D2 F' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B' U' F2 U
*13. *F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 L U F D' L' D2 R D2 R' U
*14. *R' U2 R2 D2 F' U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F L D F U2 R'
*15. *F2 D2 U' R F' D' B' U' L D L B' U2 L' D' B' R' F
*16. *D U L2 B F2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 U R' B' R2 B' U
*17. *L D U' R' D' F U2 R2 F' L2 D R2 U2 L D' B R2
*18. *D F2 D L2 F D B' D L' B2 F R2 U R2 U L2 B R U'
*19. *L2 U B2 U L' U' F' U' L R B R U L2 B' L2 D'
*20. *L' D' R F' L' B U2 B2 R' U R D' B2 R' F U' B2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F D' R' F' U L U' F2 D2 U F2 L' F' R D B F2 U
*2. *L' U B U F2 R' F2 L B U' R' F' D' F U L' B D'
*3. *R' B' L2 D2 B R' B2 L2 U2 B2 R B D' F L2 D2 U' L
*4. *R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' B D' U L2 B D' B' L' D2 R
*5. *D L R' B' F' R' U2 B' L2 R D U2 R U' R B2 L' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L2 R U2 B2 U F2 U2 B D' R' D' U' L' B2 F' L2
*2. *F D' R B L2 U R' B' F2 D' F' L F R' B R2 F' U2
*3. *R2 B L B' R2 U L F R2 U R2 U2 B2 R' U B2 L' R
*4. *F' U2 R2 U2 L U' L' U2 L R' U2 B' D L' F' U B2 D'
*5. *L2 R' D2 L' F2 D U' F U' R F2 L2 F' L' F L' B' R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' L R2 B' U2 L2 R' F D' R' F' D2 L B' F' U R2
*2. *B2 F2 D2 R' F D2 R2 D R B R' U R2 D L2 R2 B R2
*3. *U2 L2 R2 B' L F2 R2 U' B' L F2 U2 L' B' R' D2 B2 L'
*4. *F' D' R' U F2 U' F' D' L R' D L2 R' D' R' B2 F2 D2
*5. *B2 L F D U' R' B F L' B D U B2 F' R2 D2 L R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 D' U2 B R' F L B' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R U2 R F2 U' F
*3. *R' F D F2 L' U' B' U L' R2 B' L' R F2 R' F' D U'
*4. *B2 D' B' D' Uw' L' Uw U Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw L D2 Rw2 Uw2 F R2 F' U' Fw U' F R2 D2 L' F D' U2 Fw L' B2 L2 Fw L Fw2 F R Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U R F' U' R2 F R2 F'
*3. *D L' U2 F2 L' D' R2 U B R U' B2 R2 D R2 U F
*4. *U R2 D U2 R Uw' B L' U' Rw2 F U2 B' F' D2 U Rw R2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 D L D Rw' B' Fw Uw B R' B2 R' B' R2 Fw D Uw U2 L2
*5. *Lw D Lw Rw2 B' F2 Rw' F2 L Lw R Uw2 Bw F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' D' Dw' B' Lw' Dw Uw2 L' B R' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R D2 Fw D L D2 Dw' Uw L2 D2 B Bw Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R D2 Bw2 Rw Dw Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw D Bw' Rw' Bw2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' L R' U R' L B R' l' r' b u
*2. *U' R' B' U R' L' B U' l' r b' u
*3. *L' B' R B' R U R' b
*4. *L B R' L B' R U L' u
*5. *L R' L U' R U' L l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,6) (0,5) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (-1,2) (-1,0) (0,3) (4,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0) (3,0) (0,4) (3,2) (0,0)
*2. *(1,5) (0,6) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,3) (6,2) (-2,1) (0,4) (2,0) (3,4) (-3,3) (3,2) (-5,4) (5,2) (0,0)
*3. *(3,-1) (0,6) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (6,1) (-3,0) (4,4) (0,2) (5,4) (6,0) (3,0) (-2,0) (5,0) (2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(3,3) (0,6) (0,3) (-2,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (1,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (-2,4) (0,5) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,5) (-5,0) (6,2)
*5. *(0,5) (4,-5) (-4,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,3) (5,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,2) (6,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' B L R' F' L R L' F' B L' R' L' B' F' L B' L' B' L' B R F L R'
*2. *F' R L' B' F R L' R' L' R F B' F L F L B F B F' B F L R' L'
*3. *L R' L R B' F' L' F' B' F' B' R B' F R L F L' B' R' B' F B' L F'
*4. *R F L R L B L' F L R F L B' L F' R' F' R' B L' R' F R' L' B
*5. *B L' B R' F' L R F R F' L F B L R' F' R' L F' B L' F' L B L


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 21, 2011)

2x2: 9.11, 8.17, (9.86), (7.58), 7.81 = 8.36
3x3: 37.33, (37.25), 44.16, (49.24), 43.55 = 41.68 PLL skip on the first saved me from a terrible average
Skewb: 17.78, 17.10, 24.72, (16.38), (32.40) = 19.87 Stupid last solve


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2011)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*:
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:30.75), 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(8:43.84), DNF(8:44.98), DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 12/16 = 8 points in 41:40.88


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.59 4.06 5.67 (3.87) (6.06) => 5.11

*3x3:* (13.67) (19.17) 14.60 15.94 14.93 => 15.16

*4x4:* 1:03.32 1:07.76 (1:13.69) (1:00.37) 1:07.62 => 1:06.23

*5x5:* (2:28.31) 2:38.47 2:30.46 2:53.76 (3:01.19) => 2:40.90

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 12.03 19.63 => 12.03

*3x3 OH:* 32.92 37.05 (41.27) (28.25) 31.08 => 33.68

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:31.94

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:36.25

*Magic:* (2.88) 1.34 1.41 1.39 (1.27) => 1.38

*Master Magic:* 2.81 (3.56) 2.77 2.74 (2.68) => 2.77

*Clock:* 19.47 12.34 (23.25) 13.56 (11.34) => 15.12

*Megaminx:* (2:30.24) 2:26.37 2:22.78 2:25.82 (2:22.07) => 2:24.99

*Pyraminx:* (DNF) 9.11 (7.35) 7.98 8.87 => 8.65

*Square-1:* 57.83 (58.46) 49.88 (45.30) 56.07 => 54.59

*3x3 FM:* 44
Cross: y F2 B R U' F' U2
F2L#1: x2 y' U' R U2 R2 U' R
F2L#2: y2 U R U' R2 U' R
F2L#3: y' R' U' R U R' U' R
F2L#4: y2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R
OLL: F R U R' U' F' y2 R' U' F' U F R
PLL: skip
Comment: Got the PLL skip on my first try, so I decided to submit it


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.84, (5.12), 5.80, 7.97, (11.45) = *6.54* 
*3x3:* (13.09), 13.26, 18.53, (19.95), 15.88 = *15.89*
*4x4:* 1:42.93, 1:26.90, (1:57.07), (1:18.18), 1:24.19 = *1:31.34*
*5x5:* 2:48.79, (2:39.66), 2:46.79, 3:04.51, (3:18.53) = *2:53.37*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:38.01*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:18.05*
*3x3 OH:* 30.98, (36.94), (24.68), 25.48, 34.07 = *30.17*
*Pyraminx:* 12.52, 12.56, 10.54, (18.24), (8.62) = *11.87* 

_I could only solve 3x3s this week..._

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:45.28, 1:07.22, DNF = *1:07.22* 
_Comment: I wanted to risk getting a fast time while still having a success, so the first one was a safety solve with mnemonics._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF *
_Comment: Ugh._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: 3 xcenters, 3 corners, after I had executed just a few edges I realised I stuffed up. Very disappointing._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 15/16 in 53:21.93 = *14 points*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.36, 6.53, 5.47, (2.66), (8.81) = 5.79
*3x3:* (12.66), 15.11, 13.72, 16.69, (17.56) = 15.17
*4x4:* (1:21.33), (57.40), 1:12.81, 1:15.93, 1:13.40 = 1:14.05
*5x5:* (2:00.50), 2:13.52, (2:13.83), 2:01.97, 2:08.72 = 2:08.07
*6x6:* 4:17.66, 4:06.44, 4:30.91, (4:02.44), (4:45.53) = 4:18.34
*7x7:* 6:49.66, (6:29.40), (6:49.94), 6:40.15, 6:32.90 = 6:40.90

*2x2 BLD:* 43.63, DNF, 25.55 = 25.55
*3x3 BLD:* 2:33.80, DNF, DNF = 2:33.80
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:13], DNF [15:48], DNF [10:14 - 3 centers] = DNF
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [22:06 - 2 xcenters], DNF [25:10], DNF [20:09] = DNF
*6x6 BLD:* DNF
*7x7 BLD:* DNF [1:20:30]
*Multi BLD:* 2/8 58:30

*3x3 OH:* (28.91), 34.66, 31.46, 32.75, (40.30) = 32.96
*3x3 MTS:* (1:18.81), 1:13.72, (58.55), 1:00.11, 1:13.93 = 1:09.25
*3x3 FM:* 31
*2-4 relay:* 1:40.03
*2-5 relay:* 3:52.22

*Magic:* 1.36, (1.33), 1.46, 1.38, (1.75) = 1.40
*Master Magic:* 4.80, 4.09, (5.02), 4.41, (4.00) = 4.43
*Clock:* (9.06), 9.44, 10.97, (12.97), 10.55 = 10.33
*Megaminx:* 2:24.25, (2:31.44), (2:10.90), 2:16.84, 2:15.22 = 2:18.74
*Pyraminx:* 7.90, (11.02), (5.58), 10.81, 9.21 = 9.31
*Square-1:* 47.25, 52.40, (1:23.21), (33.84), 53.13 = 50.93
*Skewb:* 19.27, (20.08), 19.88, 18.96, (17.69) = 19.34

Fewest Moves:

Scramble: U L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 D' U2 B R' F L B' U'
Solution: U R2 B D' F' U L' D L2 F' D L2 R2 B L B' L2 R2 F B2 D L' D' L D L' D' L' D' B D (31)

Premove B
2x2x2 U R2 B D' F' U (6|6)
2x2x3 L' D L2 F' D * F (6|12)
pseudo-F2L L B2 D L2 D' (5+1|18)
OLL D L D' L D L' D' L' D' B D B' cancels 3 moves and premove (7|25)
corner skeleton, leaves 3 edges. Insert M2 F L F' M2 F L' F' at *, cancels 4 moves (6|31)

The 2x2x3 was the first one I found, the pseudo-F2L was the second one I found. Second edge insertion ever (after last week). They're interesting. It's easier to find a 10-move edge insertion than an 8-move corner insertion, but that means you need better cancelling.


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.33, 6.08, 5.04, 2.37, 4.69
3x3x3- 13.04, 14.37, 17.23, 14.50, 15.04
3x3x3 OH- 23.41, 25.41, 29.94, 23.88, 22.99
4x4x4- 1:06.81, 1:00.64, 1:01.08, 1:08.61, 1:04.89
5x5x5- 2:10.01, 2:02.02, 2:10.59, 2:04.76, 2:04.33
2-4 Relay- 1:26.30
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, 3:41.48
Pyraminx- 11.14, 13.14, 12.44, 8.35, 11.49
2-5 Relay- 3:44.60
7x7x7- 8:09.45, 8:04.69, 7:46.94, 6:18.50, 7:44.60
Clock- 21.95, 23.68, 18.16, 19.47, 19.94
2x2x2 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
MultiBLD- 4 Points 6/8 60:00.00
FMC- 49 Moves


Spoiler



F2 D2 B R B' D L U2 F' L' U2 F U' F' U' L' U L R U R U R' B' R B R' y r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r R' L R U2 L' R' F' B' U2 F B U2


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2-* 3.93, 2.97, 3.25, 1.32, 2.49 = *2.90*
*3x3-* 9.95, 10.74, 9.48, 10.35, 11.04 = 10.35
*4x4-* 54.29, 48.13, 48.39, 45.12, 48.37 = 48.30
*5x5-* 1:39.16, 1:39.32, 1:49.15, 1:34.45, 1:32.37 = *1:37.64
*
*2-3-4 relay-* *1:20.52* lol
*2-3-4-5 relay-* *2:52.67*

*2x2 bld-*DNF,DNF,10.56= *10.56*
*3x3bld-*

*3x3 OH-* 11.96, 21.04, 13.97, 15.72, 15.49 = *15.06* first one was oll skip
*square-1-* 35.44, 50.67, 40.14, 35.95, 50.95 = *42.25*
*megaminx-*
*3x3 MTS-*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 22, 2011)

2x2: 2.84, 3.43, 4.22, (2.10), (4.76) = 3.50
3x3: 8.12, (15.41), 9.70, 10.78, (7.86) = 9.53
4x4: 49.65, 49.52, (53.23), (47.64), 48.34 = 49.17
5x5:
2x2 BLD: 27.33, DNF, 18.99 = 18.99
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:28.02, DNF = 1:28.02
4x4 BLD: DNF, 9:02.52, DNF = 9:02.52
Multi BLD: 5/5 in 32:23.36
OH: (22.28), 18.19, 19.31, 18.62, (16.95) = 18.71


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 22, 2011)

2x2: 6.31, 6.54, 6.41, 2.98, 5.39 = 6.04
3x3: 15.95, 18.26, 14.99, 14.69, 16.27 = 15.74 awesome 
4x4: 1:33.93, 1:40.62, 1:36.11, 1:39.29, 1:32.82 = 1:36.44
3x3 OH: DNF, 43.02, 43.62, 50.72, 56.35 = 50.23
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 4:42.85 = 4:42.85
2-4 relay: 2:16.31 = 2:16.31
Megaminx: 4:14.79, 3:49.05, 3:57.66, 5:24.30, DNF = 4:32.25 epic fail on last 2 solves


----------



## Norbi (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.32 7.17, 8.20 8.17 6.61 5.20
*2x2blind:* 1:50.77 2:17.11 DNF
*3x3 blind:* dnf(2 corners) 5:26.36(lool) DNF(M2 layer)


----------



## CubicNL (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.02, 8.41, 6.01, 3.04, 11.23 = 7.14
*3x3:* 25.61, 19.75, 21.94, 23.68, 30.39 = 23.74


----------



## Henrik (Jan 22, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: 1:09.75, 1:16.47, (58.05), 1:14.71, (1:22.31) => 1:13.64
A week break helped.  I remembered to warm up. And a sub-60  all NL

3x3: 13.12, (12.17), 14.13, 13.84, (16.17) => 13.69
thats fine.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 22, 2011)

*Pyraminx*: (3.12), (4.09), 3.73, 3.49, 3.25 =>* 3.49*

*3x3x3 OH*: (20.92), 22.01, (29.09), 26.11, 26.16 => *24.76*
_Just no..._

*3x3x3*: (15.75), 13.89, (13.05), 13.66, 15.46 => *14.34*
_lolfail... Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue... (my red and orange is switched according to the western colour scheme  )_

*Megaminx*: 1:08.36, 1:09.11, 1:06.60, 1:05.62, 1:30.50 => *1:08.02*

*2x2x2*: 4.90, 5.34, 5.31, 2.88, 4.60 => *4.94*
_I think it's the first time I'm doing 2x2x2 this year_


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 22, 2011)

2x2x2: (10.32), 11.76, (13.35), 10.37, 10.53 = 10.89
3x3x3: 31.39, 33.28, (35.73), 32.97, (30.41) = 32.55
4x4x4: (2:59.83), 2:23.06, 2:28.19, 2:32.89, (1:56.62) = 2:28.05
5x5x5: 4:03.36, (3:42.37), 4:06.02, 4:15.58, (4:18.00) = 4:08.32

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:26.12
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:42.97

3x3x3 One Handed: 1:06.83, (57.16), (1:13.59), 1:03.22, 1:02.82 = 1:04.29

PyraMinx: (18.43), 15.10, 13.54, 14.81, (11.78) = 14.48
MegaMinx: (3:59.30), 4:11.15, (5:11.68), 5:03.80, 4:24.21 = 4:33.05
Clock: 21.74, 20.85, (17.90), (23.56), 20.65 = 21.08
Master Magic: (7.25), 6.51, (6.06), 6.59, 6.16 = 6.42
Magic: 2.31, 4.95, 2.04, (1.87), (DNF) = 3.10 (bad magic - not enough strings!)
3:08.23, (4:00.81), (1:47.66), 2:36.77, 1:49.20 = 2:31.40 (more evidence of my inability to learn algorithms)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2: 4.17 *= (6.21), (2.94), 4.09, 4.65, 3.77 Cube- Maru 
*3x3: 16.88* = (9.95), 19.04, 15.60, (22.61), 16.00 Cube- A VI C- Lucky 
*4x4: 1:31.61* = 1:32.58, 1:35.00, 1:27.27, (1:39.78), (1:17.50) cube- Lanlan C- first timed solves 
*2x2 BLD: best: 23.94* = (1:15.33), 31.14, (23.94) cube- maru C- yay 
*3x3 OH: 40.88* = 40.95, 39.25, 42.45, (43.94), (33.70) cube- DaYan LingYun III :tu
*3x3 MTS: 1:35.99 *= (2:11.67), 1:28.92, 1:37.74, 1:41.32, (1:17.93) cube- A VI :confused:
*2-4: 2:00.76* :fp
*Magic: 1.71* = 1.67, 1.67, 1.78, (1.62), (DNF(2.39)) cube- LingAo 
*Master magic: 6.43* = 8.92, 5.61, (7.60), 6.08, (4.64) cube- LingAo 
*Clock: 28.05 *= 26.61, 26.91, 30.61, (35.32), (18.35) cube- LingAo C- learned a new method 
*Megaminx: 1:58.70* = (2:23.47), (1:50.19), 2:05.80, 1:59.09, 1:51.21 cube- Mf8 C- First sub-2 avg. 
*Pyraminx: 10.08* = 10.32, 10.88, 9.05, (17.86), (7.27) cube- QJ :fp
*Sq-1: 45.10* = 47.87, (22.19), (1:29.33)(parity), 41.78, 45.66 cube- Mf8


----------



## da25centz (Jan 22, 2011)

*2x2* (14.61) 8.66 9.18 6.90 (6.53) => 8.25
the last two solves were really good. almost finished guimond
*3x3* 26.34 23.84 28.06 (33.05) (22.03) => 26.06
niiiice
*4x4* 2:27.92 (2:18.46) (2:44.17) 2:19.08 2:23.51 => 2:23.50
consistent and pretty fast for me. 
*5x5* 5:58.34 (6:12.79) 6:02.49 5:10.33 (4:33.79) =>5:43.72
good, and new 5x5 pb!
*3BLD*

*OH* 1:07.24 1:13.78 (1:18.77) (53.31) 1:15.22 => 1:12.08
rage quit using F2 for OH, used my 2h guhong, did waaay better. time to buy another guhong for OH
*MTS*

*FMC* 69, lol
would have tried harder, but i ended up with 69 and decided it was too funny to try again


Spoiler



2X2X2: U’ R B’ U F’ U2 R U2 R2 U2 (10/10)
2X2X3: F R U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ (14/24)
F2L#3: L’ UL’ U L U L’ U L U L’ U L U’ L’ (14/38)
F2L#4: U F U2 F’ U2 F U’ (7/45)
OLL: Y’ U R’ U R’ F R F’ U2 R’ F R F’ (12/57)
PLL: U2 R U2 R’ U’ R U2 L’ U R’ U’ L (12/69)



*2-3-4* 3:35.89
4x4 was good
*2-3-4-5* 8:20.42
2x2 was bad, 3x3 was avg, 4x4 and 5x5 were pretty good
*Magic* 2.04 2.10 2.16 (2.20) (1.79) => 2.10
good. new pb single and a05
*Mega*

*Pyra* 16.47 15.92 (19.99) 14.47 (11.89) => 15.62
average
*Skewb*
32.57 37.06 31.82 (52.68) (25.36) =>33.82
pretty good


----------



## Kynit (Jan 22, 2011)

3x3: 25.90, 20.90, 28.19, DNF, 23.97 = *26.02* - Pretty good! 
3x3BLD: 4:34.91, DNS, DNS = *4:34.91*


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 23, 2011)

2x2: (4.97), 3.19, 4.56, (2.52) 4.97 = 4.24avg
3x3: 14.97, (12.83), (15.15), 14.11, 14.22 = 14.43avg
4x4: 1:07.43, (1:24.88), 1:07.84, (1:03.52), 1:15.56 = 1:10.28avg


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 23, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (8.53), 7.06, 6.28, (3.56), 4.62 = 5.99
*3x3x3*: 24.15, 24.07, (23.25), 26.46, (27.21) = 24.89
*4x4x4*:
*3x3x3 OH*: (41.84) (60.90) 46.57 60.64 45.20 = 50.80
Hadn't practiced this in a while. My fingers forgot the algs. 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 68.98, 81.90, 99.95 = 68.98
*3x3x3 BLD*:


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jan 23, 2011)

2х2:4.16, 3.89, 4.88, (2.34), (6.12)=4.31
3х3:15.27, 18.07, 17.85, (22.74), (14.26)=17.06
3x3OH: (36.40), 37.19, (48.89), 39.52, 44.16=40.29
3х3 with feet: (2:20.72), (1:49.30), 2:01.22, 1:51.77, 2:13.63=2:02.21
Magic: 1.00,(0.97),1.05,(DNF),1.00=1.02
Master magic:3.16, (3.33), (2.94), 3.13, 3.01=3.10
Clock:11.40, (11.42), 10.90, 11.39, (10.34)=11.23
Pyraminx: (6.58), 3.87, 4.91, 3.63, (2.97)=4.14


----------



## scillage (Jan 23, 2011)

2x2 - 14.93, 18.60, 17.89, (21.38), (7.52) = 17.14
3x3 - 38.63, (35.97), 36.97, (46.27), 42.33 = 39.31
4x4 - 2:42.37, (3:14.21), 3:06.37, (2:39.32), 2:40.44 = 2:49.73
5x5 - 5:34.84, (6:13.93), 5:55.96, 5:12.34, (4:46.54) = 5:34.38
2-4 - 3:57.59
2-5 - 8:21.92
3x3 OH - (1:52.75), (1:25.98), 1:42.87, 1:48.43,1:47.85 = 1:46.38


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 23, 2011)

*2x2* : 4.93, (5.48), 4.14, (3.26), 4.04 = 4.37

*3x3* : (12.46), 10.99, 11.18, 9.47, (9.11) = 10.54

*3x3 OH* : (22.18), (18.02), 19.42, 20.30, 18.46 = 19.39
Getting slower.

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(14.88), 19.55+, 24.88+ = 19.55
I guessed the PBL for the last 2 and gave up on the first.

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:49.12), DNF(1:20.56), 1:37.81 = 1:37.81
Horrible corners on the last one, but I had an easy time with the edges.

*5x5* : (1:55.70), 1:51.15, 1:48.58, 1:53.57, (1:47.64) = 1:51.10
My V-5 is too loose -.-

*4x4* : 53.61, 43.22, 45.19, (59.00), (39.46) = 47.34
Popped twice -.-

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:04.78

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 2:56.01

*3x3 MTS* : 1:10.32, 1:10.06, (57.74), (1:11.43), 1:01.82 = 1:07.40

*Clock* : (24.98), 16.88, 17.09, (16.38), 19.58 = 17.85

*Megaminx* : 1:34.05, 1:41.62, (1:52.06), 1:36.32, (1:31.10) = 1:37.33

*Square-1* : (49.04), (1:16.27), 1:01.90, 1:09.41, 56.68 = 1:02.66


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2011)

2x2: 3.44, 3.72, 5.11, 4.44, 4.63 = 4.26
All easy scrambles.
3x3: 18.17, 14.05, 14.72, 15.44, 14.99 = 15.05
3rd solve was PLL skip.
Good average for me.
4x4: 1:32.56, 1:18.72, 1:15.11, 1:13.52, 1:26.28 = 1:20.04
5x5: 2:49.61, 2:54.28, 2:57.91, 3:08.78, 3:02.83 = 2:58.34
3x3 OH: 38.05, 34.17, 1:07.24, 43.44, 36.95 = 39.48
Pyraminx: 15.86, 14.69, 19.44, 8.56, 13.42 = 14.66
Meh.
Skewb: 20.50, 32.20, 24.22, 19.52, 30.59 = 25.10
2x2BLD: DNF(1:51.09), 1:40.64+, DNF(1:11.30) = 1:40.64
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:41.00
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay: 5:11.70
3x3BLD: DNF(5:47.55), DNF(4:26.36), DNF(5:18.66) = DNF


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 23, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.47), 2.74, 3.93, (1.85), 2.81 = 3.16
*3x3:* (14.78), 20.44, (30.68), 20.17, 29.77+ = 23.46
*Clock:* (12.67), 14.78, 13.83, (18.39), 16.24 = 14.95
*OH:* (29.25), 35.55, 48.38, (50.90), 39.45 = 41.43
*SQ1:* (1:40.64), 1:26.41, (56.19), 1:11.20, 1:13.82 = 1:17.14
*Pyraminx:* 6.78, (8.29), 6.91, 7.09, (5.77) = 6.93


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 24, 2011)

FMC: 39

One try =)



Spoiler



2x2x2 : L2 R' B' L' F' R2 (6)
2x2x3 : L' B2 U B2 (4, 10)
Cross : L' U L' (3, 13)
p3 : B' U' B (3, 16)
EO : L' U2 L (3, 19)
P4: U2 F U F' U2 (5, 24)
COLL : F2 D F' U2 F D' (6, 30)
U-PLL : U M' U2 M U F2 (8, 38)
AUF : U (1, 39)

Both the transition from p4 to COLL and COLL to U-PLL canceled some turns.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 24, 2011)

2x2: (9.81), 7.42, 7.50, (4.14), 7.45 = 7.46
3x3: 17.14, (18.20), (16.37), 16.58, 16.76 = 16.83
4x4: 1:23.36, (1:32.56), 1:20.87, 1:21.05, (1:13.11) = 1:21.76
5x5: 2:45.12, 2:41.12, (2:50.24), 2:38.25, (2:06.73 PB ) = 2:41.50
6x6: (6:47.97), 6:17.67, 6:35.74, 6:04.12, (6:03.79) = 6:19.18
7x7: (I lost the times but I remembered the average = 9:00.11
2x2 BLD: DNF, 3:48.32, 2:25.74
3x3 OH: (39.32), (47.01), 45.92, 40.30, 46.86 = 44.36
Magic: (1.58), 1.65, 1.77, (2.21), 2.09 = 1.86
Megaminx: 2:19.68, 2:12.56, (2:32.24), 2:03.62, (2:02.02) = 2:11.95
Pyraminx: 12.71, 11.21, (16.55), 13.03, (10.55) = 12.32


----------



## PeterV (Jan 25, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 4.65, (7.47), 6.91, (3.44), 6.47 = *6.01 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.97, (21.15), 28.36, 27.09, (34.06) = *27.14 avg.*


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.58, (5.80+), 4.09, 2.43, (2.28) = *3.03* 
Comment: So close, would've been sub-3 without the +2, but still _very_ happy with this.
*3x3:* 16.41, (13.34), (17.77), 17.55, 15.63 = *16.53*
Comment: Fail.
*4x4:* (1:44.77), (1:30.25), 1:32.61, 1:31.61, 1:31.83 = *1:32.02*
*5x5:* (2:36.83), 2:51.18, 3:13.43, 2:48.78, (3:25.38) = *2:57.80* 
Comment: Massive improvent, befor single PB was 2:50 and average PB was 3:18. 
*6x6:* 7:48.46, (7:47.15), (8:58.09(pop)), 8:00.63, 8:14.55 = *8:01.21*
Comment: #1 and #2 PBs, and PB average, but still not that great.
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(16.55), DNF(?), 14.28+ = *14.28*
Comment: Nice.
*3x3 OH:* (32.38), 34.90, 36.53, (39.43+), 33.00 = *34.81*
*Magic:* 1.25, 1.33, (1.88), 1.40, (1.19) = *1.33* 
Comment: My magic broke just before this, so now I'm using a spare one I had. Turns out its' really good.
*Master Magic:* (3.22), (8.11), 3.43, 3.96, 5.46 = *4.28*
Comment: Sub-OcR single, fail average.
*Pyraminx:* (11.36), 10.03, (6.11), 8.34, 8.75 = *9.04* 
Comment: Some pretty nice scrambles at the end. 
*Square-1:* (1:15.50), (1:51.08), 1:43.19, 1:20.55, 1:45.05 = *1:36.26*
Comment: Bad.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 25, 2011)

No time for big cube BLD anymore 

*3x3x3*: (15.47), 20.09, 18.11, 20.33, (21.96) = *19.51*
*6x6x6*: (4:14.49), 4:12.84, 4:12.79, (3:50.42), 4:06.28 = *4:10.64*
_Why am I getting worse?_ 
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF (1:04.98), 55.40, 36.66 = *36.66*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:36.79, DNF (2:16.18), 2:55.23 = *2:36.79* 
_PB on first solve. I tried faster memo and got my first sub-1 memo on 2nd solve, but was off by 4 edges due to execution error. My first 3 sub-3 attempts ever._
*Multi-BLD*: *2/3 in 18:18.92 [12:15]*
_2 twisted corners on the 3rd cube_

*4x4x4*: (1:30.43), 1:32.63, 1:32.00, (1:44.19), 1:30.87 = *1:31.83*
*5x5x5*: (2:11.97), 2:17.50, (2:34.95), 2:12.08, 2:22.40 = *2:17.33* 
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:09.08*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:29.96* 
*Pyraminx*: (13.00), 11.05, 9.43, 9.38, (8.66) = *9.95*
*3x3x3 OH*: 59.36, 55.67, (1:00.00), (51.28), 54.27 = *56.43*
*Skewb*: 21.37, (36.48), 21.37, 25.68, (13.72) = *22.81*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 25, 2011)

2x2: 5.84, 3.02, 3.08, 1.55, 2.92 = 3.00
3x3: 12.16, 10.13, 9.72, 10.43, 10.02 = 10.19
4x4: 44.88, 46.97, 49.72, 46.40, 54.59 = 47.70
5x5: 1:35.97, 1:31.30, 1:33.21, 1:39.26, 1:36.51 = 1:35.23
6x6: 2:44.28, 2:46.88, 2:41.26, 2:53.15, 2:47.04 = 2:46.07
7x7: 4:51.24, 4:17.04, 4:41.60, 4:43.80, 4:46.11 = 4:43.84
2x2 BLD: 20.84, 9.48+, 9.84+ = 9.48
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:49.26), 1:24.89, DNF(1:54.56) = 1:24.89
4x4 BLD: 7:16.61, 7:21.32, 7:18.16 = 7:16.61 - wow. all solved and all really fast!! 
5x5 BLD: DNF(16:49.19), DNS, DNS = DNF - wow, crazy fast and only 3 pieces from solved 
Multi BLD: 6/6 31:22
3x3 OH: 19.67, 22.15, 21.75, 18.89, 20.05 = 20.49
3x3 WF: 1:45.44, 1:33.00, 1:52.60, 1:54.83, 1:49.02 = 1:49.02
3x3 MTS: 53.01, 48.77, 48.82, 45.99, 51.04 = 49.54
2-4 relay: 1:06.45
2-5 relay: 2:45.50
Magic: 1.54, 1.33, 1.43, 1.33, 1.33 = 1.36
Master Magic: 3.30, 3.41, 3.32, 3.78, 3.80 = 3.50
Clock: 11.22, 9.61, 9.78, 9.09, 8.96 = 9.49
Megaminx: 53.60, 54.00, 1:01.98, 49.86, 57.59 = 55.06
Pyraminx: 5.89, 7.77, 5.27, 3.69, 5.99 = 5.71
Square-1: 22.12, 21.34, 21.75, 24.78, 24.63 = 22.83

FMC: DNF 

Had a 19-move F2L but sucky ending  can't be bothered to type out a 40+ move solution.


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Jan 25, 2011)

3x3: 14.79, 20.62, 17.81, 17.10, 17.75=A5-17.55


----------



## irontwig (Jan 25, 2011)

FMC: 35 moves


Spoiler



R' L2 B' L' F' R2 L' B2 U B2 F' L' F U2 L' B' U2 B U L' R D' B L' B' R' B L B' U2 R D R' L U'

R' L2 B' L' F' R2 [2x2x2+pair]
L' B2 U B2 [2x2x3]
F' L' F U2 L' B' U2 B [F2L-1+EO]
U L'.U2 L U' [Leaving four corners]

.=R D' R':U2 R D R' U2
:=R B L' B' R' B L B'

Meh. No time (~10 minutes) to find better insertions.


----------



## okayama (Jan 25, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 19.20, (17.83), 25.97, 20.64, (26.73) = 21.94

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 32.81, DNS, DNS = 32.81

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:53.92], 2:47.69, 3:16.47 = 2:47.69

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [24:21.94], 32:06.49, DNS = 32:06.49
1st, 2nd: long-time needed to recall...

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 35:25.09, DNS, DNS = 35:25.09
1st: PB!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (26:43.19)
3rd: Off by 3 edges (memo miss)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 D' U2 B R' F L B' U'
Solution: U R2 B L' R' D' R D2 F2 D F2 D F D' F' D F L2 U B2 L2 B F2 L' B L F2 L' B'

35 min solution.

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B' R2 U'

1st 2x2x1 block: (done)
2nd 2x2x1 block: L B'
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: L2 B2 U' L2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: L2 U B2 L2 B L'

2x2x3 block: U R2 B' L'
Orient edges: R' D' R
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 F2 D F'
Finish F2L: F' D F D' F' D F
Correction: L2 U B2 L2 B L'
Corner 3-cycle: L F2 L' B L F2 L' B'


I found another 29 HTM solution:
U R2 D' L' D L' F2 L' B D L D' L D L D F' U2 F D F' U2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B L'

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: L2 U B2 L2 B L' (same as above)

1st 2x2x1 block: U
2nd 2x2x1 block: R2
3rd 2x2x1 block: D' L' D L'
Pseudo F2L minus 1 slot: F2 L' B L2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: L2 B' L F2 L D' L D R2 U'

1st 2x2x1 block: (done)
2nd 2x2x1 block: L B'
2x2x3 block: L2 B2 U' L2
Pseudo F2L: D F * D2
All but 3 corners: L' D' L' D L' D' L2
Correction: L2 B' L F2 L D' L D R2 U'

Insert at *: F' U2 F D' F' U2 F D


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 26, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 12.88 (11.87) 14.33 14.67 (15.22) = 13.96
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:40.15 DNF DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 8:13.31 8:01.73 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 11:50.58 15:09.30 DNF
*6x6x6BLD:* DNF
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Scramble
1. U L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 D' U2 B R' F L B' U'

Solution:
U2 R L B' U L R2 F' R' B U' L F' L' F L F L2 U' L F L F' L' U2 B' F2 R' F' R' F' D2 F' D' L' F L R

NISS solve

After the scramble
2x2x2: U2 R L B' U L

Inverse scramble with premove: L' U' B L' R' U2

2x2x3: R' L' F' L D F D2

Pseudo F2L minus 1 pair (Do premove R' L' U' B L' R' U2 before the inverse scramble to see it): F R F R

Pseudo F2L leaving two corners and two edges swapped: F2 . R F R' (R2 if you didn't do the second premove)

Insert B U2 L F L' F' L' U L2 F' L' F' L F L' U B' at the dot to solve the two corners and two edges. I've never tried a two corner/two edge insertion before this solve. Had I remembered the 10 move alg for the T perm I could have had a 35 move solution assuming there were no cancellations. This solve motivates me to learn the optimal length algs for each of the two corner/two edge swaps. After this solve I realize those algs could come in handy in the future.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *5x5x5BLD:* *11:50.58* 15:09.30 DNF



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow! Congrats!


 
Thanks Mike, I was quite excited!  I think that's my 3rd or 4th fastest single solve ever! I don't know why that solve was so fast. Memo felt smooth and easy, and I did very little reviewing. Oddly enough the solving phase felt slower than usual, but still smooth with no delays. I guess I was using think ahead very well, and turning slightly slower than normal. That would give the illusion of a slow solve, when in actuality it was probably a good bit faster than normal without the delays.

Good luck with your solves this week too! With your super insanely fast time on your super close 7x7 DNF, I imagine you got some other results this week that you can be proud of as well


----------



## tertius (Jan 26, 2011)

*3x3x3* 49.99, 47.08, (43.38), (59.62), 50.76 = 49.28


----------



## irontwig (Jan 26, 2011)

cmhardw: No need to learn all of them; if they're longer than 12htm they're probably pretty useless for FMC anyway.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (3.04), 2.98, 2.26, (1.62), 1.92 = *2.39*
*3x3x3:* (8.85), (11.69), 10.88, 10.76, 10.97 = *10.87*
*4x4x4:* 54.93, 55.98, (53.77), (58.21), 56.88 = *55.93*
*5x5x5:* (1:29.36), (1:38.11), 1:35.30, 1:32.42, 1:34.61 = *1:34.11*
*7x7x7:* 4:55.05, (4:48.44), (5:16.54), 5:10.45, 5:03.03 = *5:02.84*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 7.90, DNF = *7.90*
*3x3x3BLD:* 34.82, 29.61, DNF = *29.61*
*4x4x4BLD:* 3:43.34, 3:30.18, DNF = *3:30.18*
*3x3x3OH:* 21.85, 19.97, (27.35), (19.76), 20.74 = *20.85*
*2-4relay: 1:09.71*
*2-5relay: 2:59.74*
*Megaminx:* 1:39.76, 1:46.83, (1:47.96), (1:20.86), 1:36.56 = *1:41.05*
*Pyraminx:* 7.73, 7.27, 7.33, (8.77), (6.23) = *7.44*
*Square-1:* (33.89), (23.43), 31.95, 30.10, 31.89 = *31.31*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 26, 2011)

*3x3:* 61.11 39.50 51.60 45.06 40.93 = *45.86*
*5x5:* 7:25.63	7:23.00 6:13.15 8:13.82 7:35.19 = *7:27.94*

*2x2BLD:* 43.64	34.40	45.56 = *34.40* no easy scramble this time
*3x3BLD:* 1:53.68 dnf 2:24.16 = *1:53.68* at least sub-2
*4x4BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF* Very bad
No 2 was a 3-cycle centers off, exec mistake of a 2-cycle R/D (a pair I seldom do)
No 3 was two corners twisted, wrong direction when re-orienting a corner. Both exec mistakes.
*5x5BLD:* dnf	dnf	21:02 = *21:02*
The first two plain bad. The third I made a safe (as I had three dnf:s in 4BLD too). Memo took
very long because I did it on a train and two people close by sat really blabbering (a word?) in
their cellphones all the time. Hard to concentrate.
*6x6BLD: = 50:22 * Finally. I went super super safe just to get it. Nice feeling, first of ten bigs lately (including the Christmas comp).
*7x7BLD: = dnf* Bad, went wrong just after a minute or two in exec and quit. No problems with memo, after trying a couple 
of big big blds every week it does not feel daunting to try one any longer.
*Multi: 8/10 = 6* in 59:11, memo 41
This time I actually thought I made it. I had problems recalling the corners on the third, so I saved that one to last.
But I managed to recall and solve within the hour without rushing, not with a great margin, I admit.
That last one still had three corners wrong. Another cube was messed up. Still not too bad.

@chris: very nice 5x5
@mike: insane 7x7


----------



## @uguste (Jan 26, 2011)

bad week...

2x2x2 : 6.90, 5.71, (7.25), (4.36), 6.08 = *6.23* just fail...
3x3x3 : 12.85, (20.91), (11.51), 17.25, 15.49 = *15.20* :fp
4x4x4 : 1:28.55, (DNF), 1:10.82, (1:09.45), 1:14.13 = *1:17.83* fail
5x5x5 : (2:11.18), 2:17.16, 2:36.28, 2:25.60, (2:42.32) = *2:26.35*
234 : *1:40.37*
2345 : *4:30.20*
3x3x3 MTS : (DNF), 1:07.96, 1:05.64, (1:01.09), 1:01.38 = *1:04.99*
3x3x3 OH : (27.58), 34.61, 29.23, 30.98, (34.99) = *31.61* bad
2x2x2 BLD : 48.09, DNF, 18.64+ = *18.64*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 2 flipped edges on 1st and 3rd solves...
4x4x4 BLD :
multi :
pyraminx : (7.63), 10.64, (12.16), 8.59, 8.51 = *9.25* lolscrambles
square-1 : (30.19), 38.51, 37.67, 34.68, (41.53) = *36.95* bad
megaminx : 3:13.57, (2:38.42), 2:59.68, (3:30.55), 3:13.43 = *3:08.89*
clock : 38.52, (DNF), 26.26, 28.39, (24.15) = *31.06*
magic : (1.18), (2.86), 1.57, 1.78, 2.34 = *1.90*
master magic : 4.41, (4.10), (DNF), 4.41, 7.84 = *5.55*

FMC :


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 26, 2011)

3x3: 28.23, 26.35, 23.91, 33.14, 23.18 = 26.16
Screwed up the cross on 4th solve, didn't notice until halfway through F2L. Bad.

2x2: 9.12, 10.69, 10.89, 9.35, 9.66 = 9.90


----------



## Puzzle (Jan 26, 2011)

2x2: 3.41 - 3.78, 2.68, (5.84), (2.08), 3.77
3x3: 13.75 - 12.83, 15.03, 13.40, (12.59), (17.55)
4x4: 1:06.04 - 1:08.90, (1:14.55), (52.00), 1:01.75, 1:07.46 | (52 is pb by 4 secs  / decent avg)
3OH: 25.39 - 26.94, 24.59, 24.65, (34.13), (23.84)
Mega: 1:43.70 - 1:48.58, (1:55.75), 1:45.81, (1:36.41), 1:36.71
Pyra: 4.75 - 4.69, (6.02), 5.05, 4.50, (4.25)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 26, 2011)

2x2 - 6.52 8.08 7.59 5.30 6.44 = 6.85
3x3 - 20.36 20.43 15.34 19.93 18.53 = 19.61
Comment - all NL
4x4 - 1.11.11 1.07.43 1.12.19 1.19.16 1.10.58 = 1.11.29
5x5 - 2.09.25 2.14.88 2.11.38 2.17.47 DNS = 2.14.58
Magic - 1.46 1.50 1.47 1.59 5.91 = 1.52
Master Magic - 2.56 2.53 2.59 2.53 DNF = 2.56


----------



## billcoop (Jan 26, 2011)

*3x3* : 23.03, (24.94), 21.78, 19.05, (17.59) - * 21.29* fairly average for me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 26, 2011)

*cubenovice 

FMC: 35 HTM* Insertion with 5 cancelled moves!


Spoiler



D2 L R U' B2 R B2 R' B U F' U *L* tinkering with pairs and blocks *13*


Spoiler



D2 L makes two pairs
R U' B2 R B2 R' B 2x2x2 and more pairs
U F' U *L* 2x2x3 and pairs


 *L* F2 L' F2L - slot *15*
F' U *F' U' F' * # R' F2 R  F leaves 4 corners *23*

at # insert *F U F'* D' F U' F' D to cancel *5 *moves
This is the moment where I thought I would beat irontwig...
at  insert F2 R B R' F2 R B' R' to cancel 0 moves :fp

Did not have time to go back to the "cancel 3 moves" option for the 1st cycle to check if that would give a better insertion for the 2nd.

D2 L R U' B2 R B2 R' B U F' U *L2* F2 L' F' U *F2* D' F U' F' D R' F2 R F2 R B R' F2 R B' R' F = 35 HTM



http://tinyurl.com/algD2LRU-B2RB2R


----------



## Elliot (Jan 27, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.46, 3.94, (7.26+), (2.74), 3.19 = *4.20*
*3x3:* 13.87, 12.91, (11.38), (15.35), 13.45 = *13.41*
*4x4:* 1:13.56, (57.70), (1:15.87), 1:04.23, 1:15.53 = *1:11.11*
My first sub-1 single!
*5x5:* (2:59.05), (2:29.17), 2:47.13, 2:56.56, 2:31.10 = *2:44.93*
Out of practice 
*2x2 BLD:* 1:13.55, DNF(52.62), 54.81 = *54.81*
The DNF had only two corners twisted incorrectly.
*3x3 BLD:*
*Multi BLD*
*3x3 OH:* 20.70, 21.03, (25.51), (17.96), 21.54 = *21.09*
*2-4 relay:* *1:37.29*
*2-5 relay:*
*Pyraminx:*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 27, 2011)

2x2x2: 11.84 - (10.73) - (11.95) - 10.97 - 11.95 = 11.59
3x3x3: 46.02 - 47.02 - 41.50 - (1:08.16) - (36.01) = 44.85
4x4x4: 2:50.47 - (3:22.90) - 3:19.10 - 3:07.20 - (2:22.21) = 3:05.59
5x5x5: 6:18.99 - 6:08.76 - (6:28.34) - 6:10.69 - (5:13.64) = 6:12.81
2x2+3x3+4x4: 4:18.12
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 10:48.60
Magic: 2.37 - 2.26 - (2.52) - 2.32 - (2.16) = 2.31
Megaminx: 3:58.37 - 3:57.13 - 3:49.09 - (3:48.91) - DNF(Popx4) = 3:54.89

No Square-1 This week becuase I'm restickering it at the moment


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Jan 27, 2011)

Megaminx: *Average5*: 1:50.582 2:02.577, 2:00.103, 1:37.890, 1:33.332, 1:53.752

Very good, pb single two times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.18, 8.96, 9.61, 6.09, 8.09 = *8.07*
*3x3x3:* 23.09, 23.28, 21.69, 22.97, 18.84 = *22.58*
*4x4x4:* 1:38.88 [O], 1:27.31 [P], 1:21.11, 1:33.30 [P], 1:38.13 [O] = *1:32.91*
*5x5x5:* 2:36.80, 2:45.15, 2:36.94, 2:34.91, 2:38.46 = *2:37.40*
*6x6x6:* 5:39.73 [OP], 5:32.52 [OP], 5:18.72 [O], 4:55.50 [OP], 5:34.47 [OP] = *5:28.57*
*7x7x7:* 7:56.19, 7:26.89, 7:09.14, 7:40.57, 7:52.40 = *7:39.95*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 28.30, 29.16, 46.78 = *28.30*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:16.65, DNF [1:58.83], 1:55.33 = *1:16.65*
Comment: On second scramble, couldn’t remember the last image and guessed wrong.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:01.04 [4:05], 6:32.74 [3:04], DNF [7:20.22, 4:00] = *6:32.74*
Comment: Second one was nice! Third one was off by 3 wings – I mismemorized them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:38.94, 7:45], DNF [14:45.22, 7:40], DNF [14:01.01, 6:40] = *DNF*
Comment: That makes me angry. First one off by 2 + centers (I memorized R instead of S). Second one was off by 3 + centers and 3 wings (never figured out why they were wrong). Third one was off by 2 centrals flipped (memorized wrong sticker of last piece).
*6x6x6 BLD:* *45:08.54* [14:26]
Comment: This was the one where my cube exploded in mid-solve. It really was amazingly lucky that the pieces that fell out still allowed me to solve it successfully!
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [39:57.83, 18:18]
Comment: Previously reported in the Blindfold Failures thread; my fastest attempt ever. Off by just 2 obliques (I solved the case GP incorrectly).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/9 = 3 points, 38:03.68* [25:00]
Comment: Second cube off by 3 edges (memorized S as H – very strange – doesn’t make sense!). Fifth cube off by 3 edges (recalled the wrong image). Eighth cube off by 4 corners and 3 edges (no idea what I did wrong).
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.28, 40.83, 39.43, 38.58, 54.50 = *42.51*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:32.15, 1:45.27, 1:55.55, 1:53.93, 1:58.59 = *1:56.02*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:30.55, 1:21.36, 1:27.08, 1:19.53, 1:09.52 = *1:22.66*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



L2 R’ B’ L’ F’ R2 L D’ B2 D B2 U B L B’ L U’ L U2 L’ U’ L U L’ B U B L’ B2 R’ B L2 B’ R B L’ U’ B’ U’

2x2x2: L2 R’ B’ L’ F’ R2
2x2x3: L D’ B2 D B2
3x cross: U B L B’ L
4th pair: U’ L U2 L’ U’ L U L’
pseudo OLL: B U B L’ B’ . L U’ B’ U’
insert at .: B’ R’ B L2 B’ R B L2
B’ B’ become B2 before insertion; L2 L become L’ after insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:30.02* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *4:48.18* [O]
*Magic:* 10.16, 10.63, 13.22, 15.19, 10.59 = *11.48*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Pretty bad.
*Master Magic:* 4.15, 3.58, 3.80, 3.43, 3.38 = *3.60*
*Clock:* 2:18.40 [0:30], 22.16, 17.88, 17.94, 18.38 = *19.49*
*MegaMinx:* 3:33.13, 2:50.05, 2:46.78, 2:52.03, 2:48.34 = *2:50.14*
*Pyraminx:* 1:12.44, 9.30, 12.06, 17.02, 11.25 = *13.44*
*Square-1:* 5:51.18 [3:03], 1:33.80 [P], 38.30 [P], 42.59 [P], 1:13.65 [P] = *1:10.01*
Comment: Awful – I got messed up on both of the bad solves trying to get to square. BLD solve wasn’t bad; case OS.
*Skewb:* 4:39.25 [2:45], 10.41, 24.21, 16.77, 24.77 = *21.92*
Comment: It’s hard to remember how to do skewb BLD when you don’t practice it; hence the horribly slow time for the BLD solve.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 28, 2011)

*2x2x2* : 7.08 , 5.00 , 5.33 , (3.96) , (8.47) = 5.80
*3x3x3* : (13.30) , 14.84 , 14.84 , (16.02) , 15.78 = 15.15 
*4x4x4* : 53.61 , (3:04.09) , 1:03.58 , 57.19 , (51.59) = 58.13 
*5x5x5* : 2:01.66 , (1:49.69) , 2:17.02 , 2:24.94 , (2:35.08) =
*6x6x6* : 4:10.77 , 4:28.46 , 3:54.91 , 7:04.44 , 4:21.69 = 
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : DNF , DNF , 59.44 = 59.44 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 3:34.83 , DNF , 2:59.90 = 2:59.90
*3x3x3 One Handed* : (51.47), 43.31 , (32.61) , 39.58 , 44.06 =
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* : 1:29.38 , (2:00.86) , 1:29.11 , (1:01.90) , 1:26.66 =
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:35.69 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:33.47
*Magic* : (2.25) , 1.83 , (1.55) , 1.58 , 1.69 = 1.70
*Clock* :
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : 14.91 , (17.78) , (9.66) , 13.84 , 13.94 = 14.23


----------



## (X) (Jan 28, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 4.95
5.09, (6.12), 4.70, (3.45), 5.05

*3x3 OH avg*: 26.09
25.64, 27.24, (23.20), 25.40, (38.48)

*3x3 avg*: 12.94
13.58, (10.52), 12.37, 12.87, (17.32)

*4x4 avg*: 1:12.84
(1:03.62), 1:18.60, 1:13.75, 1:06.18, (DNF(1:22.63))
*
5x5 avg*: 2:40.59
2:33.44, 2:50.16, (2:15.18), (DNF(0.10)), 2:38.16

*2x2 BLD best*: 45.77
DNF(1:51.70), 45.77, 2:38.80+

*3x3 BLD best*: DNF
DNF(4:31.86), DNF(6:52.33), DNF(6:06.57)

*2+3+4*: 1:44.62

*2+3+4+5*: 3:40.30

*Megaminx avg*: 1:32.15
1:28.29, 1:32.32, 1:35.85, (DNF(1:31.16)), (1:23.78)

*Pyraminx avg*: 9.86
9.24, (11.40), 10.12, (8.56), 10.21


----------



## coinman (Jan 28, 2011)

3x3x3. (21.08) - 24.11 - 23.72 – DNF - 27.25 = 25.03


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jan 28, 2011)

*3x3x3 *: 9.98 , 10.59 , 11.50 , (8.85) , (11.90) = 10.69
PLL skip on the first one and OLL skip on the fourth scramble... So very lucky  and a good average for me
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:21.93


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 28, 2011)

*3x3*: 18.06, (22.67), 17.05, (16.29), 17.72 = 17.61


----------



## guusrs (Jan 28, 2011)

fmc: R' L F2 L B' L' F R2 U L' B2 U B2 L' U' B' U' B U' F U2 R U R2 F R F2 (*27*)

2x2x3 + pair: R' L2 * B' L' F' R2 U L' B2 U B2 (11)
more blocks, almost F2L: L' U' B' U' B U2 (17)
swap 3 corners & 3 edges (LL-alg): U F U2 R U R2 F R F2 (25)
at * insert L' F2 L B' L' F2 L B, 6 moves cancel (27)


----------



## Laura O (Jan 28, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 20.83, 20.94, 18.62, 16.18, 21.80 = 20.13
*Clock*: 7.83, 8.26, 8.94, 8.37, 6.78 = 8.15
Comment: quite good without warmup and practice


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 30, 2011)

Results?


----------



## theace (Jan 30, 2011)

2x2x2 cube
Jan 30, 2011 8:57:42 PM - 9:00:43 PM

Mean: 10.74
Standard deviation: 5.32
Best Time: 6.81
Worst Time: 21.13

Best average of 5: 8.59
1-5 - 9.91 7.06 (21.13) 8.80 (6.81)

1. 9.91 U2 F R' U2 R' F U R2 F'
2. 7.06 F2 R2 U R' F U R' U'
3. 21.13 U F2 U' F' U2 R2 F U'
4. 8.80 R2 F R F2 U2 F' R U2 F'
5. 6.81 U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 U'


I pretty much NEVER practice the 2x2. The 21 is because I screwed up the PBL and confused myself


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> Results?


 
Sorry, a little late perhaps 

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.39 Ville Seppänen
 2.90 AnsonL
 3.01 SimonWestlund
 3.03 RCTACameron
 3.16 Baian Liu
 3.41 Puzzle
 3.50 Yes, We Can!
 4.17 Jaysammey777
 4.20 Elliot
 4.24 KboyForeverB
 4.26 cincyaviation
 4.31 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.94 Odder
 4.95 (X) 
 5.02 Kian
 5.11 Evan Liu
 5.79 Tim Reynolds
 5.80 pierrotlenageur
 5.99 Blablabla
 6.01 PeterV
 6.04 hkne95
 6.23 @uguste
 6.54 Zane_C
 6.85 James Ludlow
 6.93 AvGalen
 7.15 CubicNL
 7.32 Norbi
 7.46 LouisCormier
 8.08 Mike Hughey
 8.25 da25centz
 8.36 Alcuber
 9.90 Specs112
 10.89 MichaelErskine
 11.59 MaeLSTRoM
 17.14 scillage
 DNF theace
*3x3x3 *(48)

 9.53 Yes, We Can!
 10.19 SimonWestlund
 10.35 AnsonL
 10.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.69 Max Neitzel
 10.87 Ville Seppänen
 12.94 (X) 
 13.41 Elliot
 13.70 Henrik
 13.75 Puzzle
 13.96 cmhardw
 14.34 Odder
 14.43 KboyForeverB
 14.64 Kian
 15.05 cincyaviation
 15.15 pierrotlenageur
 15.16 Evan Liu
 15.17 Tim Reynolds
 15.20 @uguste
 15.74 hkne95
 15.89 Zane_C
 16.53 RCTACameron
 16.83 LouisCormier
 16.88 Jaysammey777
 17.06 KryuzbanDmitry
 17.55 Niki_Petrov
 17.61 Alan Chang
 19.51 Keroma12
 19.61 James Ludlow
 20.13 larf
 21.29 billcoop
 21.94 okayama
 21.95 AvGalen
 22.58 Mike Hughey
 23.46 Baian Liu
 23.74 CubicNL
 24.89 Blablabla
 25.03 coinman
 26.02 Kynit
 26.08 da25centz
 26.16 Specs112
 27.14 PeterV
 32.55 MichaelErskine
 39.31 scillage
 41.68 Alcuber
 44.85 MaeLSTRoM
 45.86 MatsBergsten
 49.28 tertius
*4x4x4*(28)

 47.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 47.70 SimonWestlund
 48.30 AnsonL
 49.17 Yes, We Can!
 55.93 Ville Seppänen
 58.13 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.26 Kian
 1:06.04 Puzzle
 1:06.23 Evan Liu
 1:10.28 KboyForeverB
 1:11.11 Elliot
 1:11.29 James Ludlow
 1:12.84 (X) 
 1:14.05 Tim Reynolds
 1:17.83 @uguste
 1:18.39 AvGalen
 1:20.04 cincyaviation
 1:21.76 LouisCormier
 1:31.34 Zane_C
 1:31.62 Jaysammey777
 1:31.83 Keroma12
 1:32.02 RCTACameron
 1:32.91 Mike Hughey
 1:36.44 hkne95
 2:23.50 da25centz
 2:28.05 MichaelErskine
 2:49.73 scillage
 3:05.59 MaeLSTRoM
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:34.11 Ville Seppänen
 1:35.23 SimonWestlund
 1:37.64 AnsonL
 1:51.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:06.37 Kian
 2:08.07 Tim Reynolds
 2:14.54 pierrotlenageur
 2:14.58 James Ludlow
 2:17.33 Keroma12
 2:18.65 AvGalen
 2:26.35 @uguste
 2:37.40 Mike Hughey
 2:40.59 (X) 
 2:40.90 Evan Liu
 2:41.50 LouisCormier
 2:44.93 Elliot
 2:53.36 Zane_C
 2:57.80 RCTACameron
 2:58.34 cincyaviation
 4:08.32 MichaelErskine
 5:34.38 scillage
 5:43.72 da25centz
 6:12.81 MaeLSTRoM
 7:27.94 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:46.07 SimonWestlund
 4:00.58 AvGalen
 4:10.64 Keroma12
 4:18.34 Tim Reynolds
 4:20.31 pierrotlenageur
 5:28.57 Mike Hughey
 6:19.18 LouisCormier
 8:01.21 RCTACameron
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:43.84 SimonWestlund
 5:02.84 Ville Seppänen
 6:29.11 AvGalen
 6:40.90 Tim Reynolds
 7:39.95 Mike Hughey
 7:52.08 Kian
 DNF LouisCormier
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 15.06 AnsonL
 18.71 Yes, We Can!
 19.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.49 SimonWestlund
 20.85 Ville Seppänen
 21.09 Elliot
 24.23 Kian
 24.76 Odder
 25.39 Puzzle
 26.09 (X) 
 30.18 Zane_C
 31.61 @uguste
 32.96 Tim Reynolds
 33.68 Evan Liu
 34.81 RCTACameron
 39.48 cincyaviation
 40.29 KryuzbanDmitry
 40.88 Jaysammey777
 41.13 Baian Liu
 41.14 AvGalen
 42.32 pierrotlenageur
 42.51 Mike Hughey
 44.36 LouisCormier
 50.23 hkne95
 50.80 Blablabla
 56.43 Keroma12
 1:04.29 MichaelErskine
 1:12.08 da25centz
 1:45.89 scillage
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:13.64 Henrik
 1:49.02 SimonWestlund
 1:56.02 Mike Hughey
 2:02.21 KryuzbanDmitry
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 7.90 Ville Seppänen
 9.48 SimonWestlund
 10.56 AnsonL
 12.03 Evan Liu
 14.28 RCTACameron
 18.64 @uguste
 18.99 Yes, We Can!
 19.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 23.94 Jaysammey777
 25.55 Tim Reynolds
 28.30 Mike Hughey
 32.81 okayama
 34.40 MatsBergsten
 36.66 Keroma12
 45.77 (X) 
 54.81 Elliot
 59.44 pierrotlenageur
 1:08.98 Blablabla
 1:20.58 AvGalen
 1:40.64 cincyaviation
 1:50.77 Norbi
 2:25.74 LouisCormier
 DNF Kian
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 29.61 Ville Seppänen
 1:07.22 Zane_C
 1:16.65 Mike Hughey
 1:21.93 Max Neitzel
 1:24.89 SimonWestlund
 1:28.02 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.81 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:40.15 cmhardw
 1:53.68 MatsBergsten
 2:33.80 Tim Reynolds
 2:36.79 Keroma12
 2:47.69 okayama
 2:59.90 pierrotlenageur
 3:41.48 Kian
 4:34.91 Kynit
 4:42.85 hkne95
 5:00.22 AvGalen
 5:26.36 Norbi
 DNF (X) 
 DNF @uguste
 DNF cincyaviation
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:30.18 Ville Seppänen
 6:32.74 Mike Hughey
 7:16.61 SimonWestlund
 8:01.73 cmhardw
 9:02.52 Yes, We Can!
32:06.49 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

11:50.58 cmhardw
21:02.00 MatsBergsten
35:25.09 okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

45:08.54 Mike Hughey
50:22.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

15/16 (53:21)  Zane_C
12/16 (41:40)  aronpm
6/6 (31:22)  SimonWestlund
8/10 (59:11)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (32:23)  Yes, We Can!
6/8 (60:00)  Kian
6/9 (38:03)  Mike Hughey
3/4 (26:43)  okayama
2/3 (18:18)  Keroma12
2/8 (58:30)  Tim Reynolds
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 49.54 SimonWestlund
 1:04.99 @uguste
 1:05.57 AvGalen
 1:07.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:09.25 Tim Reynolds
 1:22.66 Mike Hughey
 1:28.38 pierrotlenageur
 1:35.99 Jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 1:04.78 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:06.45 SimonWestlund
 1:09.71 Ville Seppänen
 1:20.52 AnsonL
 1:26.30 Kian
 1:31.94 Evan Liu
 1:35.69 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.29 Elliot
 1:38.01 Zane_C
 1:40.03 Tim Reynolds
 1:40.37 @uguste
 1:41.00 cincyaviation
 1:44.62 (X) 
 1:55.06 AvGalen
 2:00.76 Jaysammey777
 2:09.08 Keroma12
 2:16.31 hkne95
 2:30.02 Mike Hughey
 3:26.12 MichaelErskine
 3:35.89 da25centz
 3:57.59 scillage
 4:18.12 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:45.50 SimonWestlund
 2:52.67 AnsonL
 2:56.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:59.74 Ville Seppänen
 3:33.47 pierrotlenageur
 3:40.30 (X) 
 3:44.60 Kian
 3:52.22 Tim Reynolds
 4:18.05 Zane_C
 4:20.58 AvGalen
 4:29.96 Keroma12
 4:30.20 @uguste
 4:36.25 Evan Liu
 4:48.18 Mike Hughey
 5:11.70 cincyaviation
 7:42.97 MichaelErskine
 8:20.42 da25centz
 8:21.92 scillage
10:48.60 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(15)

 1.02 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.33 RCTACameron
 1.36 SimonWestlund
 1.38 Evan Liu
 1.40 Tim Reynolds
 1.52 James Ludlow
 1.68 AvGalen
 1.70 pierrotlenageur
 1.71 Jaysammey777
 1.84 LouisCormier
 1.90 @uguste
 2.10 da25centz
 2.32 MaeLSTRoM
 3.10 MichaelErskine
 11.48 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(11)

 2.56 James Ludlow
 2.77 Evan Liu
 3.10 KryuzbanDmitry
 3.50 SimonWestlund
 3.60 Mike Hughey
 4.28 RCTACameron
 4.43 Tim Reynolds
 5.55 @uguste
 6.25 AvGalen
 6.42 MichaelErskine
 6.43 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(6)

 19.37 Tim Reynolds
 19.87 Alcuber
 21.92 Mike Hughey
 22.81 Keroma12
 25.10 cincyaviation
 33.82 da25centz
*Clock*(13)

 8.15 larf
 9.49 SimonWestlund
 10.32 Tim Reynolds
 11.23 KryuzbanDmitry
 14.95 Baian Liu
 15.12 Evan Liu
 17.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 18.73 AvGalen
 19.49 Mike Hughey
 20.45 Kian
 21.08 MichaelErskine
 28.04 Jaysammey777
 31.06 @uguste
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.49 Odder
 4.14 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.75 Puzzle
 5.72 SimonWestlund
 6.93 Baian Liu
 7.44 Ville Seppänen
 8.65 Evan Liu
 9.04 RCTACameron
 9.25 @uguste
 9.31 Tim Reynolds
 9.86 (X) 
 9.95 Keroma12
 10.08 Jaysammey777
 11.69 Kian
 11.87 Zane_C
 12.32 LouisCormier
 13.44 Mike Hughey
 14.23 pierrotlenageur
 14.25 AvGalen
 14.48 MichaelErskine
 14.66 cincyaviation
 15.62 da25centz
*Megaminx*(17)

 55.06 SimonWestlund
 1:08.02 Odder
 1:32.15 (X) 
 1:37.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:41.05 Ville Seppänen
 1:43.70 Puzzle
 1:50.58 CuberosDeRubik
 1:58.70 Jaysammey777
 2:11.95 LouisCormier
 2:18.77 Tim Reynolds
 2:24.99 Evan Liu
 2:48.47 AvGalen
 2:50.14 Mike Hughey
 3:08.89 @uguste
 3:54.86 MaeLSTRoM
 4:32.25 hkne95
 4:33.05 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(12)

 22.83 SimonWestlund
 31.31 Ville Seppänen
 36.95 @uguste
 42.25 AnsonL
 45.10 Jaysammey777
 50.93 Tim Reynolds
 54.59 Evan Liu
 1:02.66 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:07.28 AvGalen
 1:10.01 Mike Hughey
 1:17.14 Baian Liu
 1:36.26 RCTACameron
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 guusrs
29 okayama
31 Tim Reynolds
35 Cubenovice
35 irontwig
38 cmhardw
39 Mike Hughey
39 Kenneth
44 Evan Liu
49 Kian
DNF  SimonWestlund

*Contest results*

461 SimonWestlund
374 Tim Reynolds
346 Ville Seppänen
298 Mike Hughey
293 Hyprul 9-ty2
257 Evan Liu
257 AnsonL
255 Kian
229 Zane_C
225 @uguste
219 Yes, We Can!
213 pierrotlenageur
212  (X) 
208 AvGalen
182 RCTACameron
175 Jaysammey777
168 Elliot
164 Puzzle
156 Keroma12
153 cincyaviation
138 KryuzbanDmitry
136 Odder
132 LouisCormier
126 MatsBergsten
119 cmhardw
112 okayama
104 Baian Liu
104 James Ludlow
94 hkne95
92 KboyForeverB
73 MichaelErskine
70 Max Neitzel
64 da25centz
62 aronpm
54 Blablabla
51 Henrik
41 scillage
41 MaeLSTRoM
37 larf
29 CubicNL
29 PeterV
28 Norbi
26 Niki_Petrov
25 Kynit
25 Alan Chang
21 Alcuber
21 billcoop
21 guusrs
18 irontwig
18 Specs112
18 Cubenovice
15 Kenneth
15 CuberosDeRubik
14 coinman
4 tertius
3 theace


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 31, 2011)

I just forget to post my results 

*2x2x2: *8.68 6.78 6.78 5.18 7.22
*3x3x3: *22.86 21.58 21.68 20.72 22.58
*4x4x4: *1:18.63 1:24.21 1:19.21 1:13.31 1:17.34
*5x5x5: *2:10.43 2:30.58 1:58.59 2:18.86 2:26.66
*6x6x6: *4:24.11 3:59.47 4:13.47 3:48.80 3:46.02
*7x7x7: *6:36.90 6:35.46 6:19.18 6:00.94 6:32.68
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF 1:20.58 DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 5:00.22
*3x3x3 One Handed: *39.81 44.84 38.78 1:02.61 28.61
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:02.15 1:07.21 DNF 1:05.71 1:03.80
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:55.06
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:20.58
*Magic: *1.72 1.69 1.63 DNF 1.61
*Master Magic: *4.56 7.97 DNF 4.05 6.21
*Clock: *17.63 21.41 17.77 14.38 20.80
*MegaMinx: *2:44.02 2:52.71 2:53.86 2:39.66 2:48.68
*Pyraminx: *10.68 14.09 16.31 15.50 13.15
*Square-1: *59.69 1:15.81 45.05 1:12.05 1:10.11


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jan 31, 2011)

Mats you have not specified here are my results:


KryuzbanDmitry said:


> 2х2:4.16, 3.89, 4.88, (2.34), (6.12)=4.31
> 3х3:15.27, 18.07, 17.85, (22.74), (14.26)=17.06
> 3х3 with feet: (2:20.72), (1:49.30), 2:01.22, 1:51.77, 2:13.63=2:02.21


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 31, 2011)

There is a mistake, I didnt post any 3x3x3BLD results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2011)

Blablabla said:


> There is a mistake, I didnt post any 3x3x3BLD results.


 
Fixed now (if you don't compete in an event, please don't enter the event name either 

@Kryuzban: added yours missing results.


----------

